# Reptile meetings in Bristol/Bath area - any interest?



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

Wanted to see if there is any interest in having some regular meetings to discuss reptiles, morphs and captive care in the Bristol/ Bath area ? 

I spend enough time at shows and online answering questions on snake genetics, morphs, breeding, etc to know there is a big demand for accurate information, so thought there might be interest in running some meetings and giving presentations here in the Bristol area ?

If there is enough of a demand, we could make it a regular event and bring in other quest speakers and even morph into a reptile club.

If you are in the South West, let me know what you think? 

cheers, John


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

*Bump up*

Posted the same message on the Captivebred forum and got a bunch of interest and mails so trying here again ....


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

wish you were just a few miles closer John.


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

*Bristol/ Bath meetings*



timberwolf said:


> wish you were just a few miles closer John.


Jackie, would be great to have you guys visit ... if we get in a couple of good guest speakers maybe you might think it worth the trip .... if, no make that WHEN we get some meetings going in 2011 , I have some good ideas for guest speakers (and I'm not just talking about myself :lol2


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

We live in South Somerset and would be interested. I'm actually very surprised you have not had a better response as there are quite a few RFUKers from the Bristol area.


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

*Bristol/ Bath meetings con't.*



kato said:


> We live in South Somerset and would be interested. I'm actually very surprised you have not had a better response as there are quite a few RFUKers from the Bristol area.


Yes, I was also expecting a better response, however it could be not many people from Bristol/ Bath/ Somerset (or Southern Wales, also very close) have read this post ? Anyway I'm sure we will get a good crowd .... its just helpful to get an idea of the interest before booking a venue for meetings. I'm thinking of getting going in the new year some thing. Hopefully we will have a lot more people showing an interest by then !

cheers, John


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn just a few hundred miles out of reach


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I didn't realise this was here I pointed quite a few locals to cb. Only 3 I think commented but it might be worth putting some links to the other sections


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

*Bristol/ Bath meetings con't.*



SteveCourty said:


> I didn't realise this was here I pointed quite a few locals to cb. Only 3 I think commented but it might be worth putting some links to the other sections


Hi Steve, we are getting some good interest now. That was really the purpose to see if anyone wanted to attend. So next step will be to pick a time and venue, then I think people will start to post links. Thanks for your helping in sending to others.

cheers, John


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

It's a bit too far for me :-(


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

JBR said:


> Hi Steve, we are getting some good interest now. That was really the purpose to see if anyone wanted to attend. So next step will be to pick a time and venue, then I think people will start to post links. Thanks for your helping in sending to others.
> 
> cheers, John


Np. Ill struggle no matter when you hold them but I wil attend as many as I can. I'm an emergency plumber so work random hours 7 days a week. Hopefully they will fall when I'm not working. My brother mako1981 on here and courty1981 on CB will probably come with me if he hasnt got his daughter. I also have a few friends who I may try to blag along. What sort of venue and membership would be needed? 

Steve.


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

yes i would defo be up for it and could bring a couple of ppl along that would be interested aswell, bout time there was one locally!


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

emasmad said:


> yes i would defo be up for it and could bring a couple of ppl along that would be interested aswell, bout time there was one locally!


Cheers, I thought so as well ! I'm still trying to get a handle on the number of people so I can hire the right sized venue. Going to give it until 1st week Dec and will then announce, where and when as the interest keeps growing.


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

ill def be there - let me know when/where


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

phelsumaman said:


> ill def be there - let me know when/where


Thanks, will do :2thumb:


----------



## solid (Nov 20, 2007)

I would make the journey if was once a month or so - might not make every single meet if it was more often as its a two hour plus drive but once a month would be do-able:2thumb:


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

solid said:


> I would make the journey if was once a month or so - might not make every single meet if it was more often as its a two hour plus drive but once a month would be do-able:2thumb:


Hey Alan, that would be great ... I'm already lining up some good speakers !

cheers, John


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, I would be interested in coming. Obviously it will depend on timing and whether I can get transport but sounds like a great idea!

Jenny


----------



## TonyToca (Oct 6, 2010)

Count me in..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll be interested, it would be great to meet some local people.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

hello 
will try make it! I'm only a student but I think it'd be a great experience to meet some of the other members from here.

Have a friend who would definitely be interested in coming. Can PM him under the name Luke_Dixon.

Depending on time/place, i'll do my best.

regards


----------



## Angelwings38 (Sep 22, 2010)

only just seen this thread but id be interested


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

only just spotted this thread, id be up for it on nights im not working. and could bring others interested!:2thumb:


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

*Bristol/ Bath reptile meetings*

Thanks everyone who has replied and shown interest. I'll pick up this thread again in the new year ... if I'm not still hibernating ....

cheers, John


----------



## metalboa (Sep 20, 2008)

Just found this thread and if I can get transport I would definatly be intrested as I live just over the severn bridge in south wales : victory:

Am sure I could get one of my mates intrested in going aswell : victory:


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont often view the general herp chat thread so didnt know this was hear...definately somehting id be interested in though! 

If nothing else would bea chance to meet some like minded people...let me know when etc and i'll try and get across as often as I can!!


----------



## LaneyWRX (Oct 29, 2010)

I live in Devon but i would be willing to travel and have a friend or two who would come with me, depending on dates and times :2thumb:


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

id definetly pop up, im always going bettween reading an cardiff so its on the way lo9l


----------



## pearl (Jul 11, 2008)

We would be interested as it would be nice to talk to fellow enthusiasts we live in Swindon so not to far to travel. Keep us posted on dates for meetings! :2thumb:


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

pearl said:


> We would be interested as it would be nice to talk to fellow enthusiasts we live in Swindon so not to far to travel. Keep us posted on dates for meetings! :2thumb:


Will do !!

cheers, John


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I organised a few meetings last year, they went quite well, although not many turned up and the meetings tended to turn into a pub crawl ..:hmm:

If you do organise one I might be able to attend if I am not working...


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

incrisis said:


> I organised a few meetings last year, they went quite well, although not many turned up and the meetings tended to turn into a pub crawl ..:hmm:
> 
> If you do organise one I might be able to attend if I am not working...


Will post some info on meeting times, place and speakers shortly.

cheers, John


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

still very interested, will befriend you John as I lose track of things quite easily haha


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

def be interested John : victory:


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Any update on whether this is going to happen?


----------



## i_am_plankton (Sep 21, 2010)

Just found this thread by accident, definitely interested :2thumb:


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd definitely be interested in something like this as I'm only in Weston. If you're planning guest speakers and other husbandry topics, it would definitely appeal on an academic level too. This sort of stuff is great for Uni!


----------



## paul890 (Dec 6, 2008)

same hear


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Did anything ever happen with this? I occasionally see random threads popping up saying that there should be a Bristol meet, but nothing ever seems to happen 

If this keeps up I might just open my house (and fridge of beer) for a day and have a free for all. lol.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello from down the road. I'd be curious if there's meets too, formal or less formal


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Pub or something, maybe even rent a hall.
doesn't really matter.

Hope this does work out.


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

ex0tics said:


> Pub or something, maybe even rent a hall.
> doesn't really matter.
> 
> Hope this does work out.


We were actually discussing this morning. Will see about booking a hall for approx 50 people and update on here plus at my website, twitter etc.

cheers, John


----------

